
Creating a Bootable USB Drive with UEFI Shell - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/chipsec/chipsec/wiki/Creating-a-Bootable-USB-drive-with-UEFI-Shell
======
peter_d_sherman
The idea that led to the above link is as follows:

"Someone has probably written an open-source UEFI/EFI shell by now...
Something like that might be interesting for interacting with my laptop's UEFI
at a lower level..."

It turns out someone did.

In this case, TianoCore/EDK2's shell (but I'm sure there are others):

[https://github.com/tianocore/edk2/blob/UDK2018/ShellBinPkg/U...](https://github.com/tianocore/edk2/blob/UDK2018/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi)

Related:

CHIPSEC: Platform Security Assessment Framework:

[https://github.com/chipsec/chipsec](https://github.com/chipsec/chipsec)

Getting started with bare-metal assembly:

[https://johv.dk/blog/bare-metal-assembly-
tutorial.html](https://johv.dk/blog/bare-metal-assembly-tutorial.html)

Linux* UEFI Validation Project (LUV):

[https://01.org/linux-uefi-validation](https://01.org/linux-uefi-validation)

